# Silver Stars at Comets



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
* ***** * * *
* * * * *
* * * * *
* * * *
* ***** * 
* 


FU** IT!!
I GIVE UP
again..Im not gonna sit here and give some game preview or whatever the hell you people normally do before games..pictures, records, team stats, rosters and so on..thats too much stuff to put down

tied up at 9


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the great Cynthia Cooper is a commentating..

11-9 SA lead
Swoopes is struggling a little


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

both teams are shooting horrible


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Tari Phillips comes into the game for TT

tied up at 11


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Staley misses the open jumper
foul on Tari Phillips at the other end
Roneeka comes in for Dominique


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HOU needs to do a better job on the boards..SA is dominating in that area so far

13-11 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn..if the Comets dont win this game...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

SA lead 15-11

HOU needs to be a little more active on the boards


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mistie Williams(Comets) with her first bucket as a pro!!
15-13 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Thomas hits the shot with 1.0sec left on the clock
18-13 SA lead

end of 1st quarter


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mistie Williams looks like she should have a pretty good season..although she only scored 2points so far...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

that little white girl for SA is shooting pretty good..
good shot by Snow
S.Young with the quick two
23-15 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Swoooooppppessssss!!
25-17 SA lead

stop trading shots!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

YESS, nice pass, Roneeka to Michelle!!
10 poinnt lead cut down to 7
25-19 SA lead
7:02 left


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

off. foul for Snow
they need to put Mistie back in..i like her physical play


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Comets should whoopppin that a$$...
they cant lose the first game of the season at home to the Silver Stars damn it.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Sheryl, tell your GF i said hi.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

AIrBaLL!!

27-20 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Michelle with the turnaround J!!
she needs to be more aggressive though..and go to the damn basket
-------------------
Michelle with back2back buckets
27-24 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn Michelle...go to the basket! she missed the open jumper.

SA turns it over, Comets ball
Dominique is called for the charge


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Staley with the agressive drive to the basket, almost got the AND1
27-25 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i think i spelled aggressive wrong up there

nice steal by Staley
TT clotheslines PeeWee
29-25 SA lead with 2:25 left on the clock


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

FSNSW i think

:curse: that *bish* PeeWee flopped!!!! TT barely touched her!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Snow connects with both FT's

nice shot by Zolman 
------
ZOlman connects again..im impressed

37-31 SA lead
Dominique with the layup inside


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

and there goes the tall a$$ Feaster with the AND1
foul called on Snow...which was no foul


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Dominique with the nice layup again!!
39-33 SA lead

--HALFTIME--


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, Tina you look good..i wish I knew you in person so I could be your friend


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmm..Cynthia said she made a big mistake about wanting to coach...i wonder will she continue to coach PV's sorry a$$ team??


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

43-37 SA lead
put back for Swoopes


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I didnt realize how well MIchelle is doing..19pts for her
Swoopes and Thompson have a combined 14pts
45-37 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

PeeWee missed the wide open layup
kicked it back out to Zolman who hits the three

HOU down by 11pts, TT called for off. foul


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn!! HOU is stinking it up


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i had high hopes for this team, but the way their playin now doesnt worry me that much..this is only the 1st game but DAYUUMM..this is the Silver Stars not the Spurs


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

50-39 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

50-41


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Zolman is playing good
54-41 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

_Papa was a rolling stone..
Wherever he laid his hat, was his home.._

Snow misses her 1st FT, hits the second..
54-42 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

They should put Mistie in along side Snow..that 1.2. combo


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

old a$$ Vickie hits the shot which makes it 57-42

this is pisson me off..the Comets are better than this..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i made a mistake up there^^^ its _pissin'_ not _pisson_

Damn, TT with the airball
-----------------


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont know who this Comets team is..
they look good on paper though

TT misses both freethrows

THE COMETS ARE FUNKING IT UP AT THE FT LINE!!
----------------------
nice shot by Tari 
57-45 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

KOSTAKI makes the aggressive layup!!!
57-47 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

why the hell is TT shooting the three??? dumb.
they are 1-6 from the 3pt line.

59-47 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont know what the fucsk is wrong with this damn team


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

end of the 3rd

nice steal by Swoopes at the end


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this is pathetic


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ice cold 3 for Shannon Johnson
---
Kostaki answers with her own 3
"Right between the eyes"
62-52 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

they need to put Mistie back in damn it

the Comets aint doing shsti in the post


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

full court press by HOU
5sec inbound violation for SA :clap:

all 11,000 fans up and screaming!!!
----
HOU commits a turnover
AND1 for Vickie..who has 14
65-54 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Swoopes hits 2 straight
65-58
TO called by SA

damn, the Comets PA announcer sounds so dumb, lol.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Sheryl, how's your sex life?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Comets look to be on a little run..
Kostaki is very impressing..

DAMN IT!!! TT misses the wide open layup..WhAt tHe HeLL


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

what is wrong with my team??

TT is 2-12 from the field

Kostaki picks up her 3rd foul.

PeeWee hits it...68-58 SA


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

another turnover by HOU
PeeWee and Dominique collide underneath


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Feaster should be dominating as big as she is..
Vickie with the layup which gives her 17pts...
------------
Another TURNOVER by HOU.
72-58 SA lead

Feater with the AND1 underneath


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

What the FUC!!!!!

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

flag.Foul called on Snow
coach Van called for the tech.
3:09 left....Comets will more than likely lose this freakin game


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

73-58 SA is raping the 4time champion Comets


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

17 point lead
77-60


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope yall are having fun watching the Comets lose...(S & T) :laugh:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this sucks


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn..79-63 SA lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*---Cbobby's game *RECAP*---*
What a way to kick off the season for the Silver Stars...they go on the road and beat the Comets on their homecourt who look very good on paper...

LET me tell you this.....

THE COMETS COULD EASILY BE 0-3... they lose this one which makes them 0-1..the next game is against Seattle..and after that against the Monarchs..0-3 record??
they better get thier *shish* 2gether

*---end of Cbobby's game *RECAP*---*


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The only good thing about tonight's game was the TC. It was loud!!! The sea of red made me proud.  I didn't expect to see so many fans their.  The half-time show was pretty entertaining for a change.
It sucks to be a Comet fan right now.  I can't believe we lost at home. This is not how I wanted the season to start off. :curse: They sucked *** from the free-throw line today. Man, can we please sign players who can actually shoot free-throws. I can tell this is going to be a long season. I miss Janeth already. They better regroup and beat some Seattle booty on Tuesday!! Go Comets!! :banana:

Btw, did Cynthia really say ahe made a mistake about wanting to be a coach?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Btw, Skip to my Lou was at tonight's game. 


Skip skip
skip to my lou

skip skip
skip to my lou

skip skip
skip to my lou
skip to my lou my darling.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

San Antonio always beats us. I HATE them.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Btw, did Cynthia really say she made a mistake about wanting to be a coach?


yea, she really said it..i was very surprised by that..
lol, @ your SKip to my Lou :rofl:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> yea, she really said it..i was very surprised by that..
> lol, @ your SKip to my Lou :rofl:



Lol!! They made us sing it twice for him yesterday. :laugh:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

It wasn't Feaster on the SASS, but Katie Feenstra...the announcer had trouble with her name once, but once she got it right on how to say it, she tried to give one of Shyra Ely's fouls to Katie, and she was sitting on the bench.

And yes, she should dominate, but no one is teaching her how. She dominated at the high school and college levels (in her conference), but has not even gotten close to anything representing domination in the pros.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> It wasn't Feaster on the SASS, but Katie Feenstra...the announcer had trouble with her name once, but once she got it right on how to say it, she tried to give one of Shyra Ely's fouls to Katie, and she was sitting on the bench.
> 
> And yes, she should dominate, but no one is teaching her how. She dominated at the high school and college levels (in her conference), but has not even gotten close to anything representing domination in the pros.


damnit you know what i meant :curse: lol


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, I knew what you meant, but some other WNBA fan might read your post and wonder why you were talking about a Charlotte Sting player in the middle of your rant.

Plus, Feenstra is my girl, and she needs to get it together and accomplish all that 6'8" bigness can accomplish.

And, don't cuss when it comes to Feenstra...you wouldn't want to offend her.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> And, don't cuss when it comes to Feenstra...you wouldn't want to offend her.


 lol, she wouldnt do anything, she's too timid.. :nah:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> lol, she wouldnt do anything, she's too timid.. :nah:



That big girl would smush you like a bug...LOL. But, she is too sweet for her own good, sometimes.

BTW...she can fist pump with the best of them to get herself going.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> That big girl would smush you like a bug...LOL. But, she is too sweet for her own good, sometimes.
> 
> BTW...she can fist pump with the best of them to get herself going.



Anybody can smush cbobby. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Anybody can smush cbobby. :biggrin:


damn, why is everybody ganging up on me, lol.. Do yall feel intimidated because I am the only guy here? :angel: 

What did I do??


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Do we sound like we are intimidated by you, male or female?? LOL

Just don't be cussin' in regards to my girl Feenstra, OK??? Not too much to ask.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Do we sound like we are intimidated by you, male or female?? LOL
> 
> Just don't be cussin' in regards to my girl Feenstra, OK??? Not too much to ask.


lol, hush hush old lady.:clown: 

--End of Disscussion--


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> lol, hush hush old lady.:clown:
> 
> --End of Disscussion--





Everybody's old compared to you. :wink:


----------

